# How much oxycodone would it take to overdose?



## repeat

I have read bluelight for a long time now but this is my first time posting, I have been doing oxycodone for about three years now and recently my dose is about 80-100 mgs of oxycodone (usually 30 mg IR) or oxycontin (oc80s). I was just wondering how much it would take to overdose, but sometimes I find myself doing like an 80 and a half throughout a whole day, I never get sick because I have such a high tolerance I just want to know how much is too much because I've been looking on google and bluelight for the answer to what a lethal dose of oc is but I can't find an answer.. does anyone know?


----------



## opiyummm

Depends on your tolerance.


----------



## repeat

I dont think I've ever gone higher then 120. But every day its about 100 mg, I was just curious cause I know 100 mg isn't the best thing for me but aren't there people out there that take like 300 mgs a day?


----------



## dragonslayer428

Just like opi said, it depends on your tolerance.  I can take 360mg in a day and not OD.  So, as long as you have a high tolerance and don't go mixing it with other stuff, you can take a lot.  Unless, of course, your body is not used to the drug.


----------



## eles215

^^^ yea....most i've done is like 6 - 7 oc 80's threw 4 in the afternoon till 3-4 in the morning

my one friend was doing 10-15 a day spaced out threw the day...banging 3 in one line just to get out of bed


so someone like you im guesing 3 in one shot would od' you....my one friedn had atolerance like yours got mad at his girl n banged 3...woke up in the hospital

i think its kinda hard to od'd going threw out the day it would take a massive hit to throw you into od' ....

but you can get respitory failure just off what your doing


----------



## eles215

but i've wondered with someone like me.....how high would i have to go....10-15 ?


----------



## dragonslayer428

I really don't know.  And btw, I don't snort them, I just take them the old fashion way...swallow them.  And I am speaking of Roxicodone. not oxycotin.


----------



## DopaMan

Pure agonists like oxycodone require you to take many times your normal dose before an OD is possible...just keep in mind I am talking about taking a pure mu agonist on its OWN. For example, it make take you 100+ mg to get high, but it would take 300 to 500mg to even start to OD. BUT throw a single Xanax bar into the mix and the numbers shift drastically...

Just remember: better safe than sorry and if you get high off of 50mg don't push higher (why spend more?!) and DON'T mix in other downers like benzos or booze if you can help it. Have fun, but stay safe.


----------



## repeat

DopaMan said:


> Pure agonists like oxycodone require you to take many times your normal dose before an OD is possible...just keep in mind I am talking about taking a pure mu agonist on its OWN. For example, it make take you 100+ mg to get high, but it would take 300 to 500mg to even start to OD. BUT throw a single Xanax bar into the mix and the numbers shift drastically...



Thank you for the information, I was just wondering out of curiosity, I would never take more then 120 mgs because I think 300-500 mg is riduclous. Thanks for all the replies though, atleast I know I won't be dieing off my usual dose of 120 throughout a day haha


----------



## Foul Play

While I agree that it probably takes at least twice your normal dose to OD most of the time, keep in mind that the posibility is always there, so always be cautious and know what you're doing.

And if you _really_ need to mix downers (opiates/benzos, alcohol, barbs, or whatever else have you) be smart about it, and use a fraction of your normal dose.

Caution is an opiate addict's best friend.


----------



## repeat

Foul Play said:


> Caution is an opiate addict's best friend.



amen


----------



## djsim

DopaMan said:


> Pure agonists like oxycodone require you to take many times your normal dose before an OD is possible...just keep in mind I am talking about taking a pure mu agonist on its OWN. For example, it make take you 100+ mg to get high, but it would take 300 to 500mg to even start to OD. BUT throw a single Xanax bar into the mix and the numbers shift drastically...
> 
> Just remember: better safe than sorry and if you get high off of 50mg don't push higher (why spend more?!) and DON'T mix in other downers like benzos or booze if you can help it. Have fun, but stay safe.



Listen to Dopaman, everything he's said is true. You absolutely need to be careful of using benzos AND also be careful about using in unfamiliar settings. If you use somewhere novel (new) you can OD a lot easier (this is not a challenege)


----------



## TruthSpeaker1

> While I agree that it probably takes at least twice your normal dose to OD most of the time, keep in mind that the posibility is always there, so always be cautious and know what you're doing.
> 
> And if you really need to mix downers (opiates/benzos, alcohol, barbs, or whatever else have you) be smart about it, and use a fraction of your normal dose.
> 
> Caution is an opiate addict's best friend.



That's how the majority of smack users end up od'ing... they take a break and then use again thinking they need their "normal" dose to get high..  If you had a huge tolerance and then got rid of the tolerance then the normal dosage needed before to get you high can feel just as potent as two or three times your usual dosage.


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

repeat said:


> Thank you for the information, I was just wondering out of curiosity, I would never take more then 120 mgs because I think 300-500 mg is riduclous. Thanks for all the replies though, atleast I know I won't be dieing off my usual dose of 120 throughout a day haha



some people think 80mg is rediculous

once u start taking 300mgs to get high , then ull be saying 900mg is rediculous

people need 900mg to get high, but they have switched to heroin already, OD'ed, in rehab, jail, or dead, or own Purdue Pharma lol


----------



## Johnson

Repeat

You say you would never take more than your 120mg dose because you think its ridicoulous. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but if you keep doing that 120mg dose everyday your gonna be into the 300 range, just give it time. Like others have said the OD issue all depends on route of administration, tolerence, and other substances. 

I used to be in your shoes watching people eat an 80 or 2 and think it would kill me. I don't mainline my goods but I can eat 200mg over the course of an afternoon and still function. Its all about tolerance.

There is no maximum dose for opioids: there is no ceiling effect for analgesia and doses are limited only by side effects.


----------



## repeat

PillPoppingAnimal said:


> some people think 80mg is rediculous
> 
> once u start taking 300mgs to get high , then ull be saying 900mg is rediculous
> 
> people need 900mg to get high, but they have switched to heroin already, OD'ed, in rehab, jail, or dead, or own Purdue Pharma lol



I use to think 80 mg was alot once upon a time when I really didn't take any opiates and use to take like two perk 10s to get high, im trying to get clean haha i took my suboxone today because im sick of the same routine every day with ocs. i want to stop before i do get to 900 mg haha i dont think thatd ever happen tho


----------



## Z Y G G Y

There is not magical equation that will tell you at what dose you will overdose at specific times. There are just too many factors involved.

Your body will tell you. Look up overdose. I did dope for a tear and was never even close to overdose. After feeling high I'd just stop.

The main thing to look for is respiratory depression. So if your breathing is fine, your probably fine.


----------



## A.m.Tilts

i've never like passed-out od on oxy before, but when i would take too much, i would just get sick. i've always pushed how much i can do, and it cost me greatly. my tolerance is insanely high right now. to get high off oxy, i have to take about 13-14 roxi 30s. it sucks, and it's a complete waste of money, so 

needless to say, i haven't been high from opiates in a while. the only thing that kind of gets me high is the relief i get from taking some after withdrawing


----------



## A.m.Tilts

i've never like passed-out od on oxy before, but when i would take too much, i would just get sick. i've always pushed how much i can do, and it cost me greatly. my tolerance is insanely high right now. to get high off oxy, i have to take about 13-14 roxi 30s. it sucks, and it's a complete waste of money, so 

needless to say, i haven't been high from opiates in a while. the only thing that kind of gets me high is the relief i get from taking some after withdrawing


----------



## SZodiac

A.m.Tilts said:


> i've never like passed-out od on oxy before, but when i would take too much, i would just get sick. i've always pushed how much i can do, and it cost me greatly. my tolerance is insanely high right now. to get high off oxy, i have to take about 13-14 roxi 30s. it sucks, and it's a complete waste of money, so
> 
> needless to say, i haven't been high from opiates in a while. the only thing that kind of gets me high is the relief i get from taking some after withdrawing



I'm the same, I hardly ever nod on them. I know when I've done too much though, as my breathing gets weird and I feel like I can't catch my breath. Can't sleep though.  I had 10 Purdue Oyxcontin 80's 2 days ago and they're gone.  I did 5 a day.  While I never felt like I was gonna OD,( I've always had big tolerances) I got a serious nasty hangover now 2 days since I did them.  Even with subo's, I still feel lathagic and crappy and usually do for 3-4 days after a jag like that.


----------



## sonic

We could give you LD50 numbers for mice and rats, but you can look that up. That doesn't tell you what it takes to kill a human, but it's the closest thing you can get. 80-100mg is kind of high if you don't have a big tolerance you'd probably get a good experience from 40mg in a night or so... I'm guessing 80mg of oxycodone alone isn't close to being lethal, but it could easily make you really sick. Taking too much can be unpleasant.


----------



## repeat

A.m.Tilts said:


> i have to take about 13-14 roxi 30s.



thats riduculous and too much money... thats in one day?  10 oc 80s in 2 days is insane too haha i would die if i did that


----------



## stringtheory

In all truth, 80 mg or less would be a likely candidate for any opiate naive person if combined with any number of common drugs or alcohol.  And it is almost always combination that causes the OD.


----------



## dragonslayer428

A.m.Tilts said:


> i've never like passed-out od on oxy before, but when i would take too much, i would just get sick. i've always pushed how much i can do, and it cost me greatly. my tolerance is insanely high right now. to get high off oxy, i have to take about 13-14 roxi 30s. it sucks, and it's a complete waste of money, so
> 
> needless to say, i haven't been high from opiates in a while. the only thing that kind of gets me high is the relief i get from taking some after withdrawing



I hear ya.  My tolerance is also extremely high.  I can take 4 30mg Roxi's and barely catch a buzz.  But now, i'm in the process of detoxing so I can get off all this shit.  I am sick of needing to know where my next pill will come from AND what time I need to take my next one.  It's just not worth it.

Also, the fear of being somewhere and not being able to get pills (like, let's say out of no where, you had to fly out of town) what would I do?  I'd have to start withdrawing.  And I don't know about you all, but when I detox, I can't function for 3 days.

You are SPOT ON!  The fear of HAVING to have a pill SUCKS!!!  And not knowing if you can get it or not...the anxiety kills ya.  And recently, I found out I am going to have to be doing a lot of traveling.  So, I detoxed starting on Saturday (but of course, relapsed on day 4...im so stupid....grrrrr).  The fear of the unknown.  BRUTAL!


----------



## Unknown

i think this thread could cause more harm than good. there is no true max dose for a lot of opiates, and is only limited by the users tolerance.


----------



## downtown o-town

*we are all different*

you can od anytime anywhere dependind on your tolerence,the method you choose to consume,and anything else you mix it with.My script of blue 30s is 240 a month,and i always run out.good thing i also recieve morph's, bars, and my dones incase of emergency.Obviously i have a little tolerance from over the years.This is not a bragging contest and pushing your limits on opiates just to find your stamina is not cool. If one oxy 30 can make you nod and feel good leave it at that. Your loved ones and pocketbook will have more respect for you.I just happened to look up this thread because i had surgery 2 days ago and have run thru about 50  30s today alone. It's only 5 in the afternoon still .Not to mention some morphs and relaxers i have consumed throughout..The 30's were inhaled.Everyone is different,be careful,don't kill yourself.Be in control of your mind and actions and you should be OK. Watch your respiratory rate.  Take Care,Enjoy Life,Party Safe.%)


----------



## Oxy500

opiyummm said:


> Depends on your tolerance.


 ive been taking oxy 500mgs and when i take 2 which is 1000mg im fine.no sickness or anything just a really good high.so with 2 oxy 500 you will be ok.


----------



## Draigan

^ wtf?


----------



## fm1983

Draigan said:


> ^ wtf?



Lol, just what I was thinking.

Not much to add. OD depends on tolerance. And while huge doses may seem scary, if your body is accustomed to them, you will be fine.


----------



## WSB15

He probably means oxycodone/APAP 5/500


----------



## Jabberwocky

^yeah i think you're right.  i'm going to close this thread down now and archive it, it's run it's course.


----------

